# Fat Furs Discord Server



## DiamondVoid (Nov 28, 2018)

Hello, everyone. I posted a link to my Discord server around a year ago I believe, and it has grown into a pretty nice place since then.

This server is targeted towards those who have an interest in fat furries, but is also open to anyone else who wants to join. We have SFW and NSFW roleplay rooms as well as art sharing rooms. I’m the only member of the staff team right now, but I assure I will treat everybody with equal respect.

There is also a special incentive for fat fur artists who would like to promote art that they are selling. We partner with artists who would like to both give to the server and gain from it. More details are included in the server.

Join the Fat Furs Discord Server!

Here’s the link to the server. Ask questions if you need answers. Hope to see you there!


----------

